# Valley Pan, 740 il



## PK Bimm (Oct 17, 2006)

OK, have a 97 740 with 110k miles, and the water pump needs replacing. The shop now tells me that they need to also replace the valley pan, and the total job will run about $1,800. They also say this is a common problem. This is my third 7 series, and I have never had this problem, or heard of it. Anybody else?


----------



## DanT (Apr 14, 2003)

Yes it is a common problem, especially at that mileage. The inake manifold will have to be removed to replace the valley pan, make sure they replace the rear pcv plate and ALL of the intake gaskets while they have it apart.
Good Luck


----------

